# New Rating System for Pax!



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok so I have a new rating system for my Pax, since they are rating me so harshly, I'm going to rate them even harder.

5*= Great ride, enjoyable trip and leaves tip
4*= Great ride, enjoyable trip but leaves no tip
3*= Make me wait the full 5+ min, and leaves no tip
2*= Don't give me an address to put into Uber app, and gives turn by turn instructions (really annoying), leaves trash, and make me wait and of course don't leave a tip
1*= being rude, disrespectful, make me wait, and being a total ****** bag, and of course no tip is left.


What do you guys think? Plus what is your rating system?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I second that. Sounds good.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Would you drive this pax again?

Yes - 5*
No - 1*


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Would you drive this pax again?
> 
> Yes - 5*
> No - 1*


Basically


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Ok so I have a new rating system for my Pax, since they are rating me so harshly, I'm going to rate them even harder.
> 
> 5*= Great ride, enjoyable trip and leaves tip
> 4*= Great ride, enjoyable trip but leaves no tip
> ...


Is your score really that low?
What type of region do you drive?Big city or suburbs?


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

I tend to rate my passengers 5*.
It's rare I give lower rating.
Passenger provides bad pickup address, 4*.
Passenger eats in my car, 3*.
I don't believe in 2*, if rider did something that bad 1*.
Passenger is ignorant about how to conduct oneself in a strangers car, 1*.

5* raises bad score.
4* maintains (minimal damage)
3* bruises/scratches
2*dents
1*severe damage (couple of these they won't get rides)


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> Is your score really that low?
> What type of region do you drive?Big city or suburbs?


For the week I had a 4.54, overall I have a 4.77, I didnt change anything I did, although I had a pax threaten me when I cancelled on them and uber gives me my report and said that I had unprofessionalism, and even I had pax complain about cleanliness of my car even though. But yet my lyft rating went up.

We live in a medium market no big city here.

People are getting too picky, so its time for me to be pickier and quit picking up losers. I think the clientele for uber is getting worse and lyft clientele is getting better, but we don't get enough rides with lyft.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Oh btw if pax dont have a 4.8 rating or more then I'm not picking them up.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Oh btw if pax dont have a 4.8 rating or more then I'm not picking them up.


Don't know about your market. I will go no lower than 4.4.
There is a lot of ex-taxi drivers in mine, taxi drivers tend to get mad with short fares, so they retaliate by giving low scores. I know this because usually the 4.4 pax is friendly and cheerful and tend to give me positive feedback.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Oh btw if pax dont have a 4.8 rating or more then I'm not picking them up.


In a twisted sense, that statement makes more sense that the metric you wish to apply to the star system for pax. One flaw is that you already dock a pax a star for not tipping. They are told tipping isn't necessary. That is fair enough. However, Uber goes one farther and tells pax tipping is included in the fare. That is very problematic, however, it is not helpful or reasonable to dock a pax for not tipping. It is the poor rates and markets flooded with drivers, reliance on surge pricing that has drivers over the barrel. Kalanick and Company need to be taken head on for those lies.

As for the rest, none of it means anything at all if it isn't a standard metric applied by all drivers.

ALso, you dock pax for things you would be best off not allowing, for example your three star rating: they made you wait 5 minutes or more? Cancel after five and get your $5. You shouldn't even be rating such pax, because you would have charged them the no show fee and moved on. As for trash? 2 stars??? I make sure my pax take their trash with them, cell phones and keys too when able. If I let someone leave trash in the car, that is on me, I wasn't paying attention.

The whole peer to peer rating system is such a joke, it reminds me of some sort of cliquish high school bullshit. It means nothing, in fact it is mostly destructive and distracting.

This is my advice: Drivers should ask that the five star method for evaluating pax should be dropped completely. In its place, if something is needed, the driver could have a couple of boxes to check after their ride along these lines - "poor pin placement", "tried to cram more than 4", "unable to walk without help, refused", "unable to give destination", "pax didn't book trip", "ended trip mid ride", "Toes were on the curb" "Good communicator"... Whatever works. The app would display comments left by drivers from the last ten or fifteen rides taken by pax.

That would be more helpful. Personally, I only refuse pax if they are abusive (instantly to the curb if need be), if they owe me money, or if they are too drunk to walk/puke threat. Last, but not least, I have refused a couple of pax who smelled like shit to the point the car had to be cleaned. We had a driver who went home and then took a shower and changed clothing.

A local taxi company use an app from a Toronto based company, Gata I believe. From what I was shown, if you have a problem with a pax, the app lets you make note of that trouble. Should you be sent for them again, the app informs you you are being sent to a pax you have had problems with and you can read any note you may have left previous regarding the previous problem. That is much more effective and helpful.

Drivers need to find away to get beyond micromanaging either side of the peer to peer evaluation system, it means nothing in terms of rating pax. Personal standards mean zero.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Why does uber decide to dictate"tipping is not necessary"? This should be at my discretion. Yes, tipping is necessary especially when im waiting in traffic, waiting for you, lifting all your luggage,giving you water etc. A technology company should not be dictating anything about tipping being optional. I would love to say"do you plan on tipping"? If the answer is anything but "of course" then gtfo of my car. Tips are necessary to make this worthwhile. I have gotten tips,but only on about 5-10% of the trips. It's really just something uber should stay out of. What are they gaining by not allowing tips? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

denverxdriver "What are they gaining by not allowing tips?"
Uber gains new riders. I have one friend I cannot convince that his "tip" is not included in the fare.

JM2cW


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Would you drive this pax again?
> 
> Yes - 5*
> No - 1*


Ive had a lot of people tell me that they never give 5 stars and I was like oh thats funny I dont give higher than a 2 star... they gave me 5 stars lol


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> denverxdriver "What are they gaining by not allowing tips?"
> Uber gains new riders. I have one friend I cannot convince that his "tip" is not included in the fare.
> 
> JM2cW


If they are a server they ought to know better, explain to them or better yet go into where they work and specifically ask for them to be your waiter/waitress and leave no tip. Thats the only way to get it to them, if they don't do that kind of business then I don't know why you keep picking them up.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Plain and simple if you don't tip your not getting 5* plain and simple.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Ive had a lot of people tell me that they never give 5 stars and I was like oh thats funny I dont give higher than a 2 star... they gave me 5 stars lol


I should start doing that! lol


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I should start doing that! lol


Well no dont do that. Im a very sarcastic shitty person when people make rude comments. Most people I said that to got mad.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Well no dont do that. Im a very sarcastic shitty person when people make rude comments. Most people I said that to got mad.


I know you were being sarcastic, tbh I doubt that I would start doing that at all! lol But it was funny! lol


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I made a thread about it, but no one really replied . This is my rating rubric.


4 - your "base rating;" you can go up or down from here based on a few things below
5 - you gave a tip, no matter how large (because you cared enough)
5 - you were the antithesis of an asshat; you didn't tip, but the convo was enjoyable, you didn't slam my door, and knew where you were going
4 - you didn't tip and were being totally antisocial (not just quiet, I mean, didn't greet, didn't even return an answer to me asking how you are doing, immediately put ear buds in... - basically, you took the "Private Driver" thing too literally and even imagined a glass partition between us)
3 - on top of not tipping, you helped yourself to my cold water and candy and didn't even say thanks (if I'm carrying it)
3 - you slammed my doors
2 - on top of helping yourself to my water and candy, you left the container or wrapper, respectively, behind (if I'm carrying it)
2 - you lied about tipping in one form or another ("I got you!", "I'll take care of you!," once had a guy say, "I got you at 30%!" when exiting - I guess he thought I was stupid enough to think I was Lyft now?)
2 - you left garbage behind (non-messy kind)
2 - You make me stop at the drive-thru (I added this one)
1 - you were an asshat in general
1 - you left (potentially) messy/sticky/smelly garbage behind
1 - you puked
1 - you complained about the route even though I asked you if you wanted me to go your way or Waze's
1 - you were abusive or loud towards your companion and you requested the ride
1 - you smelled bad


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I made a thread about it, but no one really replied . This is my rating rubric.
> 
> 
> 4 - your "base rating;" you can go up or down from here based on a few things below
> ...


I like your ratings overall.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I like your ratings overall.


Thanks!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I made a thread about it, but no one really replied . This is my rating rubric.
> 
> 
> 4 - your "base rating;" you can go up or down from here based on a few things below
> ...


Take a Midol, princess.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I made a thread about it, but no one really replied . This is my rating rubric.
> 
> 
> 4 - your "base rating;" you can go up or down from here based on a few things below
> ...


Very solid system. I like that everyone starts at a four.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

run26912 said:


> Take a Midol, princess.


I don't pass out Midols in my Uber, dude.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Midols, tylenols, ruffies whatever. Stay on topic.


----------

